# Potential 2014 year-end deals !



## ae86pwr (Sep 2, 2004)

nhman said:


> Any insight as to why there are no incentives on the MY15 X3? For leasing, the residuals are low. Perhaps it's tied to the LCI. Here's hoping the holiday programs offer some support.


Just a speculation ....

When the dealer has only 5% (20 cars out of 400 in stock cars) inventory of X3/5 then BMW is in no hurry to blow them out the door. People will buy whatever they can get their hands on.


----------



## ssedha (Mar 12, 2013)

bayoucity said:


> Hello brothas !
> 
> BMW is doing UDE in Houston next month. Please feel free to PM me if any local peeps are needing schedule, venue & registration link.


Tried to PM but your mailbox is full. I'd love to hear details on the UDE in Houston! I live in Houston.

Thank You


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

ssedha said:


> Tried to PM but your mailbox is full. I'd love to hear details on the UDE in Houston! I live in Houston.
> 
> Thank You


Hi bro, my apology. Please PM me again.


----------



## Z3Papa (Dec 20, 2004)

Subscribed. My wife's 2014 X3 was just crunched by two trucks and will likely be totaled.


----------



## Squiddie (Dec 19, 2010)

That 73% residual for the Z4, what does it change to for 12000 miles?


----------



## EatonZ26 (Jun 27, 2014)

Squiddie said:


> That 73% residual for the Z4, what does it change to for 12000 miles?


I ordered my car on this deal @ 10K. If you need 12K just pay it at 16 cents per mile over 10K which is what I plan on doing nearing the end of my lease.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Squiddie said:


> That 73% residual for the Z4, what does it change to for 12000 miles?





EatonZ26 said:


> I ordered my car on this deal @ 10K. If you need 12K just pay it at 16 cents per mile over 10K which is what I plan on doing nearing the end of my lease.


The RV is 72% for 12k miles. It may be better to pay 16 cents/mile depending on your scenario and final cap cost.


----------



## ae86pwr (Sep 2, 2004)

October Z4 club is building up now 

Rumor has it that [email protected] has a black on black M sport 3.5i that is smoking hot.


----------



## EatonZ26 (Jun 27, 2014)

bayoucity said:


> The RV is 72% for 12k miles. It may be better to pay 16 cents/mile depending on your scenario and final cap cost.


I take what I said back. After running numbers at 73% for 10K and 72% for 12K depending on your likelihood of driving 12K per year and the MSRP of the car, it might be work better going with 72%.

Over 32 months as 12K/yr lease would yield 167 more miles per month allowed or 5,344 over the term of the lease. For me (on a $59.8K MSRP Z4) the incremental monthly payment between 10K to 12K is $18.33 or $586.52 over the life of the lease. This would imply ($586.52/5,344) that I'm paying 11 cents / mile which is much lower than the 16 cents had I gone with 10K and bought up the miles later.

To sum it up, it really depends on what that 1% difference in residual (73% vs 72%) is worth. I bet for higher spec'd cars that 1% difference adds up to an amount where the implied cost per mile is high enough to warrant going with 16 cents mileage buy up but in my case I am probably going to go with a 12K lease to begin with since I'm fairly certain I'll hit that number.


----------



## TXPearl (Apr 16, 2010)

One additional factor on the annual lease mileage decision: at some MSRP level (which I _think_ is $100K), the regular rate for additional miles increases from $0.20 to $0.25. I ran into this on my AH7. As I recall, the additional miles (with discount for buying prior to lease-end) cost me $0.22 each, which implies that the pre-pay discount is even different.


----------



## nilfinite (Mar 12, 2012)

I ran the numbers on my Z4 lease and the 12K/15K programs were about equivalent for me. Keep in mind extra miles are $0.16 but you also have to pay tax on the 16 cents. Also if you do MSDs, 15K might push your MSD $50 more per deposit.

I picked 12K because it was the most flexible. 

The higher the MSRP, the more 12K makes more sense than 15K. The other car I was considering, $64K, it was better to do 12K vs 15K.

For the two cars ($56K & $64K) I considered, it wasn't optimal to pick 10K and buy extra miles.


----------



## BHC (May 19, 2003)

Thanks Greg @ Pacific BMW for another insane deal! Just got my 2nd lease in 2 months on a loaded 328i Msport 6 speed!

Through the end of October, BMW is giving an extra 2% BONUS residual on 2014 328, 528, and 535. In my case, the extra 2% decreased my monthly payment around $40/mo. Then stack the bonus on top of below invoice pricing and you'll get an awesome payment. If you have UDE/Un4gettable credit or CCA rebate, that makes it even sweeter.

My payment is cheaper than leasing a Honda Accord


----------



## Hill (Jul 16, 2009)

[email protected] BMW said:


> Never a deal on X5


Never a diesel wagon either, right?


----------



## Ty Vil (Dec 19, 2002)

Hill said:


> Never a diesel wagon either, right?


Correct.

Greg is not kidding. There are some AMAZING deals to be had on 14's right now.


----------



## docderwood (Nov 3, 2005)

*2014 M6 deals?*

Any good deals on remaining inventory for these? Curious what the MF/Residual is 2 or 3 year lease 10K/year.....

thx!


----------



## Socalcars (Oct 7, 2014)

Greg-what's a "stupid M6 deal"? You've got mail...


----------



## Squiddie (Dec 19, 2010)

Want to give a shoutout to Alex Dytko @ BMW of Peabody (near Boston). I put in one of those Z4 leases. I have some numbers in there that aren't universally usable so I can't post in public. But Alex knows how to speak to people who did their math already.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

You can forget the "Happier New Year" promo from years past, we're talking instead "Happier Holidays" ahread...


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey gang, it is November 1st.

Did anyone see the sort of crazy deal ? ( No, not z4 this time)


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

OMG ! There're some crazy deal !

Am I the only one ?

Here's the beef:

F10 is 61% RV over 39 months ( not 30 or 36 months) & F01/02 is 67% RV over 24 months.

My opinion is 61% RV on F10 is a better deal due to depreciation over 39 months.


----------



## ae86pwr (Sep 2, 2004)

/\ take the October program and run ...

Jon's grid is at 15k miles. +3% of you want 10k


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

[email protected] BMW said:


> Hit me up for stupid 7 series deals!!


He isn't kidding...cheaper than ED..


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

ae86pwr said:


> /\ take the October program and run ...
> 
> Jon's grid is at 15k miles. +3% of you want 10k


What you said...


----------



## ae86pwr (Sep 2, 2004)

[email protected] BMW said:


> Hit me up for stupid 7 series deals!!


More like BMW have gone full retard on the 7er's 
750i for 640i money .... madness


----------



## chaswyck (Oct 12, 2014)

The 2 Series took quite a hit from the October residuals. 36 months went from 59% to 56%. That adds $45 a month to a lease on a $50,000 car; 7% increase in monthly payment.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

ae86pwr said:


> More like BMW have gone full retard on the 7er's
> 
> 750i for 640i money .... madness


Oversupply is why. There are a ton of 7's on the ground and they don't appear to be moving. The new S class is killing the 7 IMHO.


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

I am seeing at least 1 deal offering $26k off MSRP on a $96k 750LI...


----------



## Squiddie (Dec 19, 2010)

iwantone said:


> I am seeing at least 1 deal offering $26k off MSRP on a $96k 750LI...


At 54% residual that makes a killer deal. I assume this already eats up the $4000 incentive?


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

Squiddie said:


> At 54% residual that makes a killer deal. I assume this already eats up the $4000 incentive?


Yes... Killer for sure. At this point I don't even care for the 4k... Give me the 26k and I'll sign the lease today. Current Lear isn't even up for another two months.. It's now 7 series for 5 series ED money. .


----------



## skris (Mar 8, 2009)

iwantone said:


> I am seeing at least 1 deal offering $26k off MSRP on a $96k 750LI...


Thats an awesome deal. Three years ago you and Chris pointed out the 2012 AH7. Now lead the way again. :thumbup:


----------



## skris (Mar 8, 2009)

iwantone said:


> Yes... Killer for sure. At this point I don't even care for the 4k... Give me the 26k and I'll sign the lease today. Current Lear isn't even up for another two months.. It's now 7 series for 5 series ED money. .


Is this ED or USD?


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

I can do $21k off on a 2014 in stock


----------



## nv6425 (Jun 10, 2007)

iwantone said:


> I am seeing at least 1 deal offering $26k off MSRP on a $96k 750LI...


Please share more info!!


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

contact me for details... oh.. I'm not the $26k guy!!


----------



## nv6425 (Jun 10, 2007)

[email protected] BMW said:


> contact me for details... oh.. I'm not the $26k guy!!


Email sent!


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

The $26k off turned out to be a bait and switch. i just got the communication back. See attached picture for reference..Greg Poland is the CA to go to..good luck..


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

skris said:


> Thats an awesome deal. Three years ago you and Chris pointed out the 2012 AH7. Now lead the way again. :thumbup:


Here you go..

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=807365

Good luck


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm really surprised to see no activity in this thread..


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

iwantone said:


> I'm really surprised to see no activity in this thread..


I am not surprised. I know you like the 7, but most of us are enthusiast and the 7 does not have any appeal. I would pay 700 a month for a 435 over a 750 because I personally do not like the 7. I am not a big car guy. If this thread was about an Alpina B7 then maybe I would scoop one up. While I'm not a big car guy, I have driven a couple of B7's and I could be happy with that for a year or two.


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> I am not surprised. I know you like the 7, but most of us are enthusiast and the 7 does not have any appeal. I would pay 700 a month for a 435 over a 750 because I personally do not like the 7. I am not a big car guy. If this thread was about an Alpina B7 then maybe I would scoop one up. While I'm not a big car guy, I have driven a couple of B7's and I could be happy with that for a year or two.


I wasn't asking about the 7, more about year end deals... How come no one has reported any other good deals??


----------



## JTDM (Jul 22, 2014)

Greg works between Tuesday and Saturday. i was sending emails a lot during Saturday night and Tuesday , wonder why he didnt respond.

Protip: Greg is human, albeit a awesome one. He probably works crazily through his leads. your deal will come.


----------



## seanc214 (Dec 9, 2014)

Squeak said:


> Any suggestions, while being cognizant of his time, to have Greg return emails? Been trying to move a deal forward the last couple of days, but have only gotten sporadic responses.
> 
> Is calling him on the phone best?


Dealt with Greg last week, extremely busy man at this time of year.

Be patient and give him some time, he will get it done !!

Greg is the man!


----------



## Judy G (Jan 27, 2011)

Greg must be crazy busy this time of year. He took time on his days off to make sure he had everything BMWFS Needed for the amazing deal he got for us. Up to and including calling to double check on a SS number that I had mistyped

Greg is the man, and we will be contacting him again in a few years when this lease is over.


----------



## Squeak (Sep 13, 2014)

Awesome -- great to hear. I have no problem being patient! Thanks for the insight guys!


----------



## Squiddie (Dec 19, 2010)

Can somebody remind me what the best deal somebody got on a M6 was? Some posts have been deleted. p.m. also works.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Guys, the best kept secret for December is x1. No joke. 

The problem is x1 = acquired taste.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

bayoucity said:


> Guys, the best kept secret for December is x1. No joke.
> 
> The problem is x1 = acquired taste.


Hence why the deal is so good. Few people like it.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

ae86pwr said:


> Greg just got my co-worker a smoking deal on 428i GC.
> 
> Thanks GP!


Nice. Adrian Avila just gave my friend a phenomenal deal and is turning a non-BMW customer into a BMW customer.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

Squiddie said:


> Can somebody remind me what the best deal somebody got on a M6 was? Some posts have been deleted. p.m. also works.


Greg had one recently for like a grand or 1100 a month for m6 convertible. Call Greg.


----------



## aterren (Jan 30, 2006)

bayoucity said:


> Guys, the best kept secret for December is x1. No joke.
> 
> The problem is x1 = acquired taste.


Can you share more details that would help in a negotiation? PM would be fine.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

aterren said:


> Can you share more details that would help in a negotiation? PM would be fine.


I will put it out there so you can see how good it is. 64% residual and .00130 rate for 39 months. If you buy before 12/24 you get 2k holiday cash. Take a lease special car with a sticker of 37,050 and a 500 over invoice deal you are looking at something like $312 plus tax a month for 39 months with no cap cost reduction. This is a back of the envelope calculation, but I am sure I am within 5 bucks a month of the exact figure.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> I will put it out there so you can see how good it is. 64% residual and .00130 rate for 39 months. If you buy before 12/24 you get 2k holiday cash. Take a lease special car with a sticker of 37,050 and a 500 over invoice deal you are looking at something like $312 plus tax a month for 39 months with no cap cost reduction. This is a back of the envelope calculation, but I am sure I am within 5 bucks a month of the exact figure.


Alpine hits it on the nail. Also, I don't know if it is regional incentive cause my friend gets apply additional 1k trunk money ( specifically x1 only).


----------



## aterren (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks guys! Greg's 320 deals might still be the best around.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

bayoucity said:


> Alpine hits it on the nail. Also, I don't know if it is regional incentive cause my friend gets apply additional 1k trunk money ( specifically x1 only).


The additional credit only applies to certain 2014's and all 2015's. Valid until 12/24.


----------



## psymon (Sep 20, 2002)

Long time lurker...our 2013 E-Class recently got totaled...Looking for an x1 or 320 xdrive for my wife...which one is currently the best deal?? Would like to do in a deal before the 24th. Located in CT but willing to travel or go out of state.


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

Got my 2014 750i delivered this week.. Loving it..


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

psymon said:


> Long time lurker...our 2013 E-Class recently got totaled...Looking for an x1 or 320 xdrive for my wife...which one is currently the best deal?? Would like to do in a deal before the 24th. Located in CT but willing to travel or go out of state.


Both are great deals right now. I would suggest Adrian in Georgia or Greg in California. Do not know if either of them have any xdrives in stock. Call and ask.


----------



## psymon (Sep 20, 2002)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> Both are great deals right now. I would suggest Adrian in Georgia or Greg in California. Do not know if either of them have any xdrives in stock. Call and ask.


Thanks,
I have sent out local feelers to see if anyone wants to sell a car in the next couple days. If not I will widen my search area.:thumbup:


----------



## ddeliber (Jan 31, 2013)

psymon said:


> Long time lurker...our 2013 E-Class recently got totaled...Looking for an x1 or 320 xdrive for my wife...which one is currently the best deal?? Would like to do in a deal before the 24th. Located in CT but willing to travel or go out of state.


Unless you are totally put off by Mercedes, the best deal's out there that won't require shipping would probably be on an E350 (somewhere around $12,000 off MSRP) or a new C-class (in the neighborhood of $7k off a brand new model). I have some contacts in new England if you are curious send me a PM.


----------



## psymon (Sep 20, 2002)

ddeliber said:


> Unless you are totally put off by Mercedes, the best deal's out there that won't require shipping would probably be on an E350 (somewhere around $12,000 off MSRP) or a new C-class (in the neighborhood of $7k off a brand new model). I have some contacts in new England if you are curious send me a PM.


Thanks for the tip. That is how we ended up with our 2013 eclass 2 years ago. We were looking at bmw but the mercedes deals could not be beat. 62k sticker car for under $500 a month including all taxes and no money up front. It was too good to pass up. Will send an email to my sales advisor and see if current deals can come close to those of a few years ago.


----------



## psymon (Sep 20, 2002)

Firstly, thank you to this forum and members for all the amazing info.

Just did this deal yesterday..may help someone out. I think it is pretty good.

2015 x1 x28i
$41k sticker (cold,premium,tech packages)
Base MF
12k miles so residual is 63%

At closing only first month and MSDs ($303 + $2450)

$304/month

I had another dealer tell me this deal could not be and selling dealer is losing money.

If anyone is in the tri-state area and looking to get into a x1 or 320 pm me if you want dealer, contact info.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

psymon said:


> Firstly, thank you to this forum and members for all the amazing info.
> 
> Just did this deal yesterday..may help someone out. I think it is pretty good.
> 
> ...


You did well ! :thumbup:

X1 is truly the best kept secret for December 2014.


----------



## XJSChris (Jun 28, 2007)

psymon said:


> I had another dealer tell me this deal could not be and selling dealer is losing money.


Of course. There is no way in the world that you got a great deal  The issue is not the sales person, it is the sales manager who approves the deals.


----------



## AksNasZasNas (May 30, 2013)

psymon said:


> Firstly, thank you to this forum and members for all the amazing info.
> 
> Just did this deal yesterday..may help someone out. I think it is pretty good.
> 
> ...


Could you PM me the details? I could not figure how to PM from the bimmerfest app. Thanks.


----------



## monster82 (Aug 17, 2014)

Big props to Greg and Steven in Pacific BMW to make us a great deal yesterday. Got a 14 328i 41k+ MSRP for less than 300/mo with fees upfront. 
It's amazing how hard it is in general to deal with other dealers and how easy and straight forward it is to work with Greg!


----------



## ae86pwr (Sep 2, 2004)

monster82 said:


> Big props to Greg and Steven in Pacific BMW to make us a great deal yesterday. Got a 14 328i 41k+ MSRP for less than 300/mo with fees upfront.
> It's amazing how hard it is in general to deal with other dealers and how easy and straight forward it is to work with Greg!


Did you take the silver car?


----------



## monster82 (Aug 17, 2014)

ae86pwr said:


> Did you take the silver car?


No, Mojave metallic


----------



## Judy G (Jan 27, 2011)

My first time dealing with Greg and I'll never buy a car anywhere else. He made it so easy and no games like some of the other dealers play. I remember when it used to take hours to buy a car. No way anymore. Find a car and agree on the price, then just go and pick it up.


----------



## psymon (Sep 20, 2002)

AksNasZasNas said:


> Could you PM me the details? I could not figure how to PM from the bimmerfest app. Thanks.


Doesn't look like I can pm either. Maybe not enough posts... Anyway what is you email?


----------



## kreem (Dec 6, 2014)

monster82 said:


> Big props to Greg and Steven in Pacific BMW to make us a great deal yesterday. Got a 14 328i 41k+ MSRP for less than 300/mo with fees upfront.
> It's amazing how hard it is in general to deal with other dealers and how easy and straight forward it is to work with Greg!


Greg is undoubtedly the best salesman i have encountered. straight shooter who goes out of his way to make car buying a pleasant one.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

Greg is great, but I feel compelled to give Adrian a plug too. He gave me a phenomenal deal on the better half's 335 in October and I sent two friends to him last week. Both were non-BMW owners and both of them purchased new BMW's from Adrian in the same week. Both reported that Adrian took great care of them too.


----------

